# Free Music Download Player Pro (Mix1009)



## JM29 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé sur mon iPad2 hier l'appli "Free Music Download Player Pro (Mix1009)".
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/free-music-download-player/id463089636?mt=8

Est-ce que quelqu'un la connait?
Je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner... :rose: Comment çà marche? 
J'ai essayer de trouver un tuto sur le net, mais n'ai rien trouvé...

Merci pour votre aide.

JM


----------

